# Nexgard



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My one guy with a sensitive stomach gets diarrhea after Nexgard (he's had two doses so far, one he had pretty bad diarrhea for a day, the other dose it was mild). My other pup has no problems with it. Maybe you should take a urine sample to your vet to see if your girl has anything else going on. 
Nexgard is great, Bravecto is great, I'm still using Frontline a lot, too. Sometimes K9 Advantix II (honestly it just depends what I have stashed away).


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been using Nexgard with Ella for about a year and half and have not had any issues. She started on it when she was maybe 7 months old or so. No apparent side effects, no fleas, only ticks I've found are dead ones that are not remotely engorged. The symptoms sound like a bladder or urinary tract infection. I would test for that before jumping to conclusions. The other symptoms may or may not be related to the Nexgard. Other than doing the urine sample, ask the vet if your concerned. You could also give it another try next month and see if the same symptoms happen or if it was a coincidence. Did you give her any other medication yesterday that it could be interacting with?

Other than the Nexgard, Ella was on Frontline before that but I changed because it was ineffective and she got a TBD in the middle of winter while on it. My vet said that they've been having issues with effectiveness of Frontline. My previous family dog used to be on K9 Advantix, but it appeared to really irritate every time it was applied. I also think the topical isn't the right choice for my Ella at the moment because she is in the water so much during the summer. I was thinking of the Seresto collar, but I've heard good and bad things about it. Plus, I didn't like that on their web site it says the dog shouldn't be sleeping on your bed if it has the collar on, and Ella sleeps on my bed every night.

Good luck!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I use Nexgard on all 3 of our dogs because we live in an area with a high number of Lyme cases. I initially checked out all of the info on it as well, and while I do vaccinate my dogs for Lyme, I decided that since Frontline is losing it's effectiveness Nexgard was the best option. I continue to keep a very close eye on all 3 dogs for about a week after giving it each month and the only possible side effect I have seen in any of them is that Bailey does seem to be a bit sleepy for the first 24 hours after getting his dose. I do not give the Nexgard with any other meds. I usually give heartworm meds on the first of the month and the Nexgard 2 weeks later. I also make sure I do not give it to them on an empty stomach.


----------



## puppytimes (Apr 27, 2016)

Please go to the vet ASAP and have a blood sample drawn. I don't want to scare you, but I'll tell you why I am concerned - and you may not want to wait overnight if things don't improve. Can you look at her pee - gather it in a cup/plate perhaps - make sure it's not brown or red. Can you take her temperature?
You want the vet to look at her platelets and RBC.


My dog, Sassy, was a pitbull and one day out of the blue she got very very sick. Lethargic, wouldn't eat, I checked her temp and it was 105. Went to the vet and she was diagnosed with auto-immune hemolytic anemia. This is a very serious condition that is often fatal, basically her body starts killing off it's own blood cells. She required 3 transfusions, and tons of high powdered immune suppressors, and she was on these meds for 6 months. We had no idea what we were in for when we took her in because it didn't seem that bad. Within 3 days she was dying and had to have multiple supportive transfusions. During this diagnosis, I didn't have her on any flea/tick meds however I was warned by our vet and people of the community I joined as well as my own research that I should never use systemic flea/tick/HW on her again because she now had an over-active immune system. Systemic is usually given orally or by injection and stays IN the body for months - whereas topical go on the skin and absorb into follicles and not into the bloodstream/body. The ones that stay in the body dont allow the immune system to act normally. 

Now, in healthy dogs this may not be a problem ever - however in some cases, it triggers otherwise healthy dogs to have this reaction. In dogs with AIHA, you never want to use it again. Bravecto, in particular, has many reports of causing this condition and I believe Nexgaurd works in a similar manner but has a different active ingredient. 

During my time in the AIHA community, I was part of a very active forum/FB that I have since left because it was too painful - my lovely Sassy passed away.. but we were getting new members several times a day and lots of people had administered systemic medications 24-48 hours before their dog became very ill. The symptoms you are describing are just very alarming to me - and I don't want to scare you but I would urge you to get your dog checked to make sure. I am sure that these type of reactions are RARE, especially in a 10 month old puppy. But I've been scarred for life going through what I did and am now overly cautious.. 

If my memory serves right, I read many reports on bravecto that caused a similar reaction to what you're saying - mucus on stool, lethargy. These dogs ended up having messed up platelets/RBC and were in and out of emergency care for over a month, the problem is that you can't get this stuff out of the system. Problems started about 24 hours after giving them the medication. 

I'm very very sorry - I don't mean to scare you - really I don't. I hope it is nothing but a mild reaction to the meds. But I feel like after going through this I should let people know all that I learned.

It also sounds potentially like a UTI, when you mention the squatting without peeing - that is a classic sign. You'll need antibiotics for this too. I can't explain the mucous though.

For what meds I use - I use Frontline Plus however it is becoming ineffective in some areas. I also use HeartGuard plus. Never on the same day. I space HW pills out by 45 days instead of 30 days. Multi-type drugs would be great to use because they are so convenient but those seem to be the ones with the most problems (Look up what happened with ProHeart 6 for example - a 6 month HW protection) And trifexis - a flea/tick/HW that was directly linked to many cases of AIHA. I stick to the simplest things I can use.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! The potty issue has resolved itself, must of been a fluke. She did however get bad diarrhea. Seems to be more normal this evening but I made her chicken and rice for dinner anyways. We'll see how that goes tomorrow. I am still watching her like a hawk. Her behavior today was horrendous. It was back to that awful puppy biting stage- I hope that has nothing to do with the medicine! I am going to look into other medications for next month. I can't use topicals as my mom watches her during the week days and she has bad reactions to medications (human and pet!). 

Thanks for the info on aiha. I checked her urine and it doesnt appear to have blood in it. She had pre anesthesia bloodwork in December and I was told everything was normal. I would like to have it run again to see if we can figure out her limping issue (totally separate- not related to nexgard)!


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

We use Nexguard with Zoe. She gets her heartworm and flea meds on the same day, and we learned that upsets her tummy. So now we give one with Friday dinner and the other with Saturday Breakfast and havent had any issues anymore.


----------

